# Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung



## AndreasG (9. Juni 2005)

Moin zusammen !

Mir hat das Thema Buttlöffel keine Ruhe gelassen und so hab ich mich dann mal daran gemacht einen selber zu bauen. Hier nun das Ergebniss, von Belly Boat aus hab ich ihn gestern getestet und muss sagen er läuft einwandfrei und fängt.

BUTTLÖFFEL 22 Gramm

Ich nehme 2mm Messingblech ca.35x60mm, gibt´s als Reste beim Schlosser.
Form aufzeichnen, den unteren Kreis 30mm und den oberen 25mm.
Ich hab zum anzeichnen eine 22er und 19er Nuss benutzt.
Dann das ganze zurecht sägen und feilen, zwischen den Kreisen lasse ich einen 18mm breiten Steg stehen.
Oben und unten noch ein 3mm Loch bohren.
Jetzt kommen die Nüsse wieder zum Einsatz, die jeweilige Nuss in den Schraubstock plan einspannen und den Buttlöffel drauflegen. Jetzt mit einen Rundstahl den Löffel in die Nuss bis zur gewünschten Tiefe treiben ( ca. 2mm reichen ). OBEN UND UNTEN ENTGEGENGESETZT, SONST LÄUFT ER NICHT RICHTIG !!!!
Macht euch nicht zu viel arbeit mit dem bearbeiten der Kanten, nach dem ersten fischen ist alles vom Sand glatt geschliffen.

Viel Spaß beim nachbauen und fischen !
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Lass das den Nordangler nicht sehn löl :q:q:q ..... Aber vielen Dank für die Anleitung #6#6#6! Astrein.....#6!


----------



## AKor74 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Genau, funzt sicher. Das wird Nordangler nicht erfreuen. Bisher habe ich erst 20-25 Wurf mit solch einem Teil gemacht und lediglich 2 lütte Wittlinge verhaftet, schwimmen natürlich wieder.

Man sollte natürlich Eisenrohr in den Schraubstock spanne, Reste gibt es auch hier für Lau, ausserdem mach man sich seine Nüsse nicht kaputt.


----------



## AndreasG (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, funzt sicher. Das wird Nordangler nicht erfreuen. Bisher habe ich erst 20-25 Wurf mit solch einem Teil gemacht und lediglich 2 lütte Wittlinge verhaftet, schwimmen natürlich wieder.
> 
> Man sollte natürlich Eisenrohr in den Schraubstock spanne, Reste gibt es auch hier für Lau, ausserdem mach man sich seine Nüsse nicht kaputt.



Klar sollte man ein Rohr nehmen....war aber auf die schnelle nicht zur Hand....es sollte ja auch nur eine Darstellung sein wie es geht.

Warum sollte Nordangler das nicht sehen, ich sag ja nur wie es geht und will hier nix verkaufen. :m  Obwohl...die ersten 20 sind fertig und weitere 20 sind angezeichnet...neee, ich verkauf nix. Mir macht das basteln und tüfteln Spaß und wenn man sich dann mit Boardis an der Küste trifft gibt´s halt welche für lau. Mit meinen Stringern und Rutenhaltern paddeln ja auch schon einige über´n Teich.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Nordangler vertreibt die Dinger deswegen halt....


----------



## bernie (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Man sollte natürlich Eisenrohr in den Schraubstock spanne, Reste gibt es auch hier für Lau, ausserdem mach man sich seine Nüsse nicht kaputt.

Tatüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ausserdem mach man sich seine Nüsse nicht kaputt.



Wär ja auch echt schade drum!  |supergri


----------



## Yupii (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Wär ja auch echt schade drum!  |supergri


wieso? Kennst Du sie etwa:q:q?
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Wen ich mir den Aufwand beim basteln angucke muss man entweder begeisterter Bastler sein oder zu viel Zeit haben.
Ein "normaler" Angler wird sich die wohl trotzdem eher kaufen))

Die vom Nordangler sind meines Wissens auch aus Stahl und nicht aus Messing(weiss ich aber nicht genau).


----------



## AndreasG (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

@thomas9904

Wieso Aufwand ? Bis zur Fertigstellung vergehen ca. 10Min., wo ist da der Aufwand ? |kopfkrat 
Da hier ständig Nordangler und sein Vertrieb angesprochen wird sei noch erwähnt das der eigentliche Buttlöffel vor ca. 20 Jahren von DAM in Zusammenarbeit mit Uwe Böttcher entstanden ist und auf den Markt gebracht wurde. Der war ebenfalls aus Messing.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*



> Wieso Aufwand ? Bis zur Fertigstellung vergehen ca. 10Min., wo ist da der Aufwand ?


Da kennste aber meine zwei linken Hände schlecht)
Ich sag ja auch nicht dass das ne schlechte Sache ist mit dem Selberbasteln, aber in der Zeit würde ich persönlich lieber angeln gehen.
Aber dafür ist das Bastelforum ja da dass die Bastelliebhaber auch ihre Sachen selber machen können und Tipps dafür bekommen.
Ich hab mich halt "erschrocken" als "bastelischer Laie" als ich die Fotos geshen habe und mit Metallbearbeitung ist bei mir halt noch weniger als bei Holz.
Sorry wenns falsch rüberkam und danke für den Tipp zum selber basteln (auch wenn ich mir meine Köder trotzdem weiterhin nicht selber basteln werde).


----------



## Franky (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

@ Thomas:
Wieso??? Zur allgemeinen Erheiterung sicherlich eine Bereicherung....... :q:q:q:q

@ Andreas:
Sieht klasse aus - mal sehen, ob ich mich da auch mal ransetze... Ich habe noch irgendwo ein wenig Kupferblech...


----------



## Bondex (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

@AndreasG
womit schneidest Du das Blech? Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen dem Buttlöffel und einem gewöhnlichen Effzett? Wie wird der Buttlöffel gefischt bzw montiert?


----------



## AndreasG (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

@Bondex
Die grobe Form schneide ich mit einer Hebelschere, Stichsäge geht auch. Beim Stück zwischen den Kreisen einfach 2 Sägeschnitte machen und dann mit einer Zange rausbrechen, den Rest dann mit einer Feile bearbeiten.
Der Effzett war glaub ich nur in eine Richtung gebogen, kann mich auch irren.
Ich fische den Löffel zupfend mit kleinen Pausen.
Montage: kleines Teil zur Rute, Vorfach ca. 30-40cm...fertig.  
Klingel einfach mal durch wenn du das nächste mal ins BB willst und dann zieht man gemeinsam los. PM ist raus.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## muddyliz (2. August 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Verstehe ich das richtig: Der Buttlöffel wird zupfend mit Pausen über den Sand gezogen? Er wirbelt dann etwas Sand auf und das weckt das Interesse der Platten.
Könnte man den Buttlöffel nicht auch einfacher aus 2 Metallscheiben oder 2 Unterlegscheiben herstellen die hohl geklopft werden, und die einfach durch einen Sprengring verbinden?


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. August 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Moin Moin ,


			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das richtig: Der Buttlöffel wird zupfend mit Pausen über den Sand gezogen? Er wirbelt dann etwas Sand auf und das weckt das Interesse der Platten.



Sö ähnlich , nur das durch die entgegensetzten Wöllbungen eine Taumelbewegung entseht , die einen zusätzlichen Reiz auslösen sollen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Stokker (21. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Tolle Tipps , danke im Nachhinein...


----------



## donlotis (21. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Jo, das klappt bestimmt auch.... Hauptsache Lichtreflexe und Vibrationen...


Gruß donlotis


----------



## MichaelB (27. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Moin,

gibt es hier eigentlich schon "Variationen" z.B. mit VA-Blech oder Erkenntnisse über unterschiedliche Gewichte?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stokker (27. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

V2A  ist viel zu hart um es ordentlich bearbeiten zu können.Bleibt nur Messing. Das werde ich mal probieren.Aber erst mal so dickes Zeugs auftreiben , dat issn Problemchen....


----------



## Stokker (27. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Hat Nordangler da eigentlich ein Patent drauf oder zumindest einen Markenschutz ??


----------



## Peterpaul (27. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Nordangler da eigentlich ein Patent drauf oder zumindest einen Markenschutz ??


 
Worauf? Auf etwas was DAM schon vor 20 Jahren im Programm hatte? |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (27. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Moin,

nix Patent #d 

VA-Blech ist fürwahr etwas fester... |kopfkrat  Messing habe ich mir heute grad je einen halben Meter in 35x2 und 35x2.5 geordert, no Prob :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (28. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Moin,

na denn, in 10min schaffe ich das bislang nicht, aber auf die Schnelle hab ich mir mal zwei dieser sagenumwobenen Buttlöffel gebastelt, einmal aus 2mm Messing und 24g schwer, einmal aus 2.5mm Messing und 33g schwer.

Faulheit siegt, also habe ich weitestgehend mit dem Bandschleifer die Aussenform hergestellt, und statt die Kalotte zu treiben habe die Dingerz einfach unter die Presse gelegt - leise, einfach, schnell - mit der Presse könnte man auch welche aus erwähntem VA-Blech herstellen.

Danke MacGuyver für die detailierte Anleitung :m 

Übermorgen sollen die Teilchen sich beweisen :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stingray (28. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Übermorgen sollen die Teilchen sich beweisen :z


 
Aber bitte mit Bildern  ! Ich glaube ich baue mir auch mal welche. Nur mal zum testen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MichaelB (28. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Moin,

je nach Fang evl auch mit selbst geschossenen Pix :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ollidi (29. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

@MB
Bring die Dinger mal bitte am 22.10. mit. Die würde ich mir, als alter Bastler, auch gerne mal anschauen.


----------



## MichaelB (29. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Moin,

die Löffelz oder die hoffentlich morgen damit gefangenen Platten?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ollidi (29. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Die Löffelz latürnich. Die Platten fangen wir ja dann noch.  :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Buttlöffel selber bauen / Anleitung*

Saubere arbeit Jungs. #6 
Danke für die super Bauanleitung. #6


----------

